# issue with mysql and lo

## farias

Hello

I made a mistake and i have erased lo from rc, and i cant start mysql!, i need to execute ifconfig lo up.

I tried adding net.lo to rc, as boot or default, no sucess.

Any suggestion?

----------

## bendeguz

 *farias wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  i have erased lo from rc
> 
> 

 

how do you mean it?

----------

## krinn

rc-update add net.lo boot

----------

## farias

Sorry, is fixed, a minor problem.

----------

